# .. Charlie and Jasper got out (Charlie's HOME!)



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was changing the bottom of the girls cage and there was Charlie right next to me.. and Jasper was sitting on top of the cage - it all happened so fast, I had two 'tiels to catch and as soon as I went to get Charlie, he went, and off Jasper went with him.







(I looked at the boys cage and one of the little doors was wide open)

Jasper went one way (somewhere in the thousand acre bush) and I could hear Charlie close by.. in a tree so I ran and seen him in a tree and as soon as my brother climbed the tree off he went right back into the bush, same direction as Jasper. I have Emmit outside in the cage, but I don't think we're going to get either of them back. I'll put signs up and etc tomorrow but it's not much of a big town and there's so much bush that there's a big fat chance I won't get them back. This is the the second time this has happened, first Dipsy, now Charlie and Jasper. What hurts so much is that Charlie went through a lot, and I hand raised him myself.. from 3 weeks old and he only just turned one.







Emmit was in the same cage and didn't get out, surprisingly.

Mum doesn't care, no one else does, I'm the only one bawling my eyes out, mum said NO MORE birds, that's it. Don't know what's going to happen with the others yet, guess we'll have to see.. 

Anyway.. I'm not coming back on line for a bit, when I'm ready maybe, right now I just can't handle it and I'm torn into pieces..


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Solace, i'm so sorry!  That's just heartbreaking. I really hope they find their way back to you. When i have the fids outside in their cages i peg every single door shut and have a strict no opening door policy, or moving trays/grates etc. I know it won't help you get Charlie and Jasper back, but perhaps implementing the same paranoid measures can stop it happening again.

I'm just so sad for you. Nothing hurts like watching a pet bird fly away (i've had the unfortunate experience).


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry. I use q links on all my cage door openings, all the time.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

i am so so sorry


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Please go out before dawn, at dusk as that is their feeding times. Put a cage of your others out there too, they may be attracted back. My son had 2 tiels at different times escape. One adapted to the wild and the bird swoops him now and then in his back yard doing a whistle answer that he taught him. This was 5 years ago and he was back a couple of months ago. Again, I am so very sorry. Hugs.


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG I am so sorry. Don't give up. Keep looking for them. I imagine in Australia it's harder because they can survive in the wild out there temperature and food wise and there are wild tiels around to attract them. I hope you find them.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry! But don't give up! We've lost Mowgli twice and got her back both times. The first time I wasn't home and my parents took her out of the cage and afterward put her on top of her cage and forgot about her and opened the door into the yard and the second time (this summer actually) I had her out and forgot to close one little window in the bathroom upstairs. The first time was early fall and it was raining and we thought she'd never make it but two days later some guys from a car sale in another neighborhood called and told her she was on top of a building but they couldn't get her (but she came when I called). The second time she was lost for four days and and a group of kindergarten kids who were on a picnic outside town found her.

So put ads on the internet, on the local newspapers, make some fliers, contact vets and pet shops in your town - if you can put a small ad with a picture in the newspaper it's even better! People notice pictures!! That's what got Mowgli home. I even sent emails to the local school and asked them to hang up ads for me where the kids and staff could see them. I also called some radio stations. My grandmother who is a very religious woman prayed for her both times and she is convinced that's what brought her home! If you go out looking it's probably a good idea to have some treats in your pockets.

So good luck! I know this is terribly difficult and I just wanted to cry my eyes out both times Mowgli was lost.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no  Iam so sorry Solace  I hope they find thier way back to you


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

((((HUGS)))) I hope they come back. If they can hear your other birds that might keep them close to your location. If you have a flight outside you might try to have the other birds in that to try and communicate with them. I found that that helps and many times the escaped bird will rest on top of or on the side of the flight during the night. If so, I go out after dark or before daylight and net ot pick them up and put with the others.

I have Houdini that escaped twice, and his brother. Houdini was gone 2 days the first time and came back. I had to climb up a ladder and just picked him up. The 2nd time he stayed close by and sat on the flight and waited for me to put him back in the cage. His brother was gone a few days too, and came back and landed on the clothline and I got him. His brother was so glad to be back home. if the cage door is open he runs to the back of the cage away from the door. I don't think he liked 'freedom' all that much.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Oh no Solace I'm so sorry! Don't give up hope though, often times birds will return home even two weeks later! 
I hope it all works out... Good luck.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

OMG! I'm so sorry that happened to you. Like everyone said though, don't give up hope. If you do all those things there is a good chance they'd come back. You and charlie and Jasper are in my prayers. -hugs-


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

im very very sorry to hear what happened ... ill keep them in my prayers and with your determination you will get them back ... i no how you think your mom dosent care butt she does its alot of stress on her also and seeing you stressed and worried makes her feel the same way ... again im very sorry to hear what happened and i will keep jasper and charlie in my heart and prayers


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

*Keep Fingers crossed*

Solace.

This is Not Good, I know we all love our Tiels and would all be deverstated if any birds escaped. Take hope in what has been said about others getting their birds back.
Trouble is Spring is in the air there, like here in NZ, the hormones are running wild.
I can only say we pray for the safe return of your two Tiels.
And by the time you come back online you have some good news.


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Im sorry too Solace, I have had the same thing happen. My daughter (bless her) let 2 of mine out of the cage about 18 months ago and they both flew away  ... 'Im having trouble putting my bottom lip away for you right now


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I know I said I won't be back for a bit, but there's no good news as of yet.

Firstly, thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers - it means a lot to me.

I have put ad's up on SEVERAL different sites, as well as a special one for missing/found birds. Unfortunately my printer has ran out of ink, so I have to write 50+ posters out _myself._ It'll be worth it though. I have walked the streets, gone into the next town, no sign of Charlie or Jasper. Mum is going to be putting up a lost ad in the local newspaper and offer a reward for each of the birds. At this moment, I should be hoping, but my hopes are slowly fading away the more I think about it, the more I think about the "what ifs" and "what I should have done". (not decided to clean their cage outside)

.. I honestly should have known better. Similar thing happened with Dipsy, I had opened the cage door to change their food and water and she got through this little gap in the cage and went right out the sliding doors.

I feel like a complete and utter mess at the moment. I have had only a couple of hours sleep, I'm so tired and worn out. Every time I hear a bird outside, I immediately think it's Charlie or Jasper, wishful thinking. All I have been doing is sitting outside.. watching and waiting. I can't stand the fact that Shiro and Emmit do the exact same whistles as Charlie and Jasper, I thought since Charlie and Shiro were pretty much inseparable, that having Shiro outside may have brought Charlie back, or even better, both of them, but sadly, Shiro's screaming and whistling hasn't done anything. I can't keep them outside for too long when it starts getting dark because it's so cold. 

I've emailed two breeders I know and one of them said I should just 'assume' that they've found a new home.. but that's MY birds they have in their 'new home'. If I see that someone has found a bird and not bothered to try and find the owners, I'll be so disgusted. People can't claim someone's birds as *theirs*, especially since it wasn't theirs in the first place.

I can only cross my fingers and pray that someone has them and is going to return them, or they'll be kept somewhere with someone that will take really good care of them. 

The rest of the flock are OK, they're a bit too quiet. The girls are so quiet, haven't heard a peep out of them since yesterday morning.  I can't help but cry and cry every morning when I uncover the boys.. there sits Emmit and Shiro, in that huge cage that was filled with four 'tiels and now two are missing, two 'tiels I love and miss so much!

I am yet to know what's happening about the cage I bought for the 'tiels. Apparently the money didn't go through, or it hasn't cleared, won't know for another couple of days and after that it'll take five-seven business days to deliver. I'm thinking about just keeping the cage as is and not having two separate compartments, I have had both the two boys (Emmit and Shiro) with the girls a few times and they act like they're brothers and sisters. 

I suppose I better end this post, it's getting too long, probably going to be a huge drag. Thanks again everyone for the support, I will update if there's any good news, but I highly doubt it anytime soon, ack! I'm more determined now to find them since losing Dipsy and not getting her back.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

((((HUGS)))) Both boys are in my thoughts  I've had an escaped bird gone as long as 3 years and wound up back home.

It sounds like you are doing everything you humanly can. if you know of anyone locally that has any tiels at all phone them to let them know to keep an eye out. If there is anyone in the neighborhood that has bird feeders out they may show up there.

This sounds awful byt it works. if one of the boys does come back, and is up in a tree, and can't get to him, or he won't come down...have a garden hose handy and sptay him. When they are wet it hinders flying. I had to do that once.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Solace, I'm so sorry to hear about your birds... I'm praying for their safe return.


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

NOO! I'm so sorry! don't give up


----------



## lineola (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read about your birds flying away!!

Don't forget to bring flyers or call the *veterinarians* and *pet stores* in your area. Some people will bring found birds to them.

Sometimes birds are found just a few blocks from where they escaped. Make sure the neighborhood has flyers, and you might even go door-to-door.

Post free ads on your local Craigslist and http://www.911parrotalert.com/. Provide them with photos, if you can.

You are doing good, putting the other birds out, and calling for them. I know you're heartbroken, but try not to give up hope...

I'm praying for their return...

Maddie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Fingers crossed they find their way home to you. Is there a radio station that may broadcast a message about them? It could be worth a try.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry Solace. I haven't stopped thinking about you since I read that. I've had the same thing happen and I know how it feels. 

I'm not sure what state you are in, but the RSPCA has a lost pets page you could possibly use. The page that will direct you to your states RSPCA website is: http://www.rspca.com.au/localsites.asp 

I hope you get them back soon.


----------



## Kal (Jun 25, 2009)

I am so sorry solace! I really hope they come back to you soon!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sorry you haven't got them back yet Renae.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We don't have Craigslist here, it's called Gumtree - I've put an ad up there already.

I also emailed the 911 parrot alert and they sent an email this morning saying they put in the Yahoo Groups or something. I put an ad up on Petlink too, I'm thinking about posting an ad each day or every two days.

I'll be contacting the RSPCA as well as the closest Vets around here, there's two.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

WE FOUND CHARLIE!!

But haven't got him yet! he was up in the tree and then he started chriping away. But 10 mins later.. he flew away.  THAT'S NOT IT.. he isn't far we can still hear him.

We have Keiko, and the 6 'tiels out there with the budgies and an empty cage. He knows where his home is so I reckon he's gonna stick around.

It's nearly 4pm and it'll be dark soon and it's getting cold, so the birds can't be out for too much longer but they're gonna be out there for awhile still.

SO EVERYONE PLEASE KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED! I am about to go back outside and call him and shake a box with seed in it (I was doing it for ages before) it doesn't seem to help much BUT I'm sure he'll come down when he's ready, he's probably scared and I hope he isn't hurt. 

I am so surprised he survived 3 days!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We have him!     OMG I am ever SO happy! 

He went out into the bush and then he came back and sat on a big tree right at the top in our backyard. He sat there for a bit and then flew right down to a tree on a very low branch (a branch we could reach) mum showed him food and he ignored it and flew right onto the girls cage!

Mum went to the cage really slowly and got him to step up and he did. He's really really weak, and he's been eating for the past 5 mins. He also drank a lot of water, poor baby.

I have put him in the budgies old cage, I have him sitting near a heater, and covered a bit. Mum's gone to get some Gaterade (sp) for him..

If there's anything else I could do, please let me know. He's lasted 3 days out in the 'open' and we thought we would NEVER get him back. He flew the direction to my old house on the first day.. mum said he might have been going to our old house - I'm just so excited and happy. People are right when they say they stick around, home is where the heart is and he knew exactly where his home is. 

Thanks so much for the support, thoughts & prayers, it helped SO much and now we have Charlie back. I haven't forgotten about Jasper, I will still be putting up posters for him and our local newspaper comes out tonight so I will be checking that too. 

I just need everyone's prayers that he'll be OK!


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

O MY GOD thank GOD you got him i think im acually as happy as you are lmao at least now we no hes out of harms way ... i will still keep jasper in my prayers


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

That is such wonderful news and I hope you have as much luck with Jasper. Remember, my son's tiel has survived five years in the wild here. Hugs. Keep the cage out till after dusk, he could be around too.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm praying we get Jasper back too. Then everything will be FANTASTIC! 

I just read that birds shouldn't have Gatorade.. big mistake? does anyone know if they should be given Gatorade?


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

thats a good question cause i was told to give a pigeon Gatorade because he was weak soo im guessing it should be fine butt i dont no forsure


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Apparently it's high in salt. 

He's drank a fair bit so I hope it doesn't kill him or make him sick. I just want to boost his energy as much as I can - he's pretty weak.


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

im sure it should be fine butt dont give him too much just try to keep him warm and confortable and alot of food lol he must be starving


----------



## Kathy (Jul 24, 2009)

Congratulations!! Hopefully Jasper will turn up too  I expect Charlie is VERY happy to be home  We just made shore Mowgli had plenty of food and fresh water and was warm and cozy. After she'd eaten she just wanted to snuggle on our shoulders (really close to the neck) and get her neck scratched- I think she missed us as much as we missed her!


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have read gatorade as a substitute for pedalite is good, 50 50 water. I would certainly give it to my tiel to help restore electrolytes.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for that. I've put some water in it. 

He's napping now. I think he really needs a nice long rest!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

That is GREAT NEWS!!! I bet the other birds were happy to see him too 

Yes, a 50/50 mix of Gatoraide is OK. A drop of honey added will also give him additional energy. The rest/sleep will do him good. If you have any Brewers Yeast it can be sprinkled on any foods he will eat. It is great for stress and will replentish alot of the water soluble nutrients lost in the system. And all the millet he wants. it's low in fat high in protein and carbohydrates.

Hopefully Charlie can call in Jasper tommorow. Tiels has good ears and can hear sound from quite a ways, and better than we can.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very happy.  The others surrounded him as soon as he was in the cage, lol. (Theo, his sister being the first) We have plenty of honey so I'll give him that too!

I don't have any of the other stuff, that's what I've been meaning to get. I'll have to pick some up tomorrow. It'll come in handy and I think I'll still give him some even if he seems to be better just so he's completely 100% okay.

He's got two lots of millet.  I'll be putting them all back out tomorrow morning. I hope Jasper's sticking around here too, it'll be 4 days so I could imagine how hungry and thirsty he is.  I would've left the 'tiels out longer if it weren't so cold.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's a photo of him, just taken

I also noticed he's missing a chunk of feathers above his beak and he's SO light it's not funny.  I'll be giving him lots of veggies tomorrow and making sure he has plenty of millet.


----------



## andalcam (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so glad you have Charlie back! It sure gives hope that Jasper will come home too. He probably isn't that far away but scared. He is in my prayers for a quick, safe return.
{{{{{Big Hugs}}}}} to you, Charlie and Jasper!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

thank god Charlie has come home...dear god how terrible...awwwwwwwwwwprayers and thoughts on th e way dear


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was sooo hoping to log on for a good update! Aw that is so great I'm so happy you found him! Just one more to go!


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yay!! I hope jasper comes home soon!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OMG!!!...from the pix he does look stressed. And look at his beak...you can tell by it he has not eaten. A tiels beak *rapidly* grows, and stay in proper shape as they eat and grind down food....his looks like it has grown out since he was gone. And yes, weight loss is also rapid because flying he was using energy, and when hungry the body starts to use it's own protein, which is the muscle and flesh of the body, when there is no fat stores in the body.

Missing feathers could have been an encounter with a wild bird, or a crash into something.

It will take him a few weeks to gain back all the lots weight. ((((HUGS))) Charlie.

If he is like Houdini's Brother (2 brother birds that escaped and came back) he may have a fear of being out of the cage because of his experience.

You might want to handfeed him a few times a day, if he will take formula. This will help getting nutrients into him. Also if you have any probiotics to add to his food/water this will help. Since he has had minimal/no food in the GI tract this will help populate positive bacteria in the GI tract.

Hopefully Jasper will show up today.


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

i'm so happy Charlie made it back home! Keeping fingers crossed for jasper too... don't give up. Poor little Charlie looks like he's had such a traumatic experience. He's safe now thank heavens.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Solace...one other thought...and it is going to sound gross...but you might see Charlie eating the other birds poop for a few days. Do not panic. This is normal when a bird is stressed. What happens is the fat soluble vitamins, minerals, and nutrients are stored in the body. The fat soluble vitamins (A, D, E, and K) are stored in the liver and fatty tissue, and the water soluble (The B family (B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B12) Biotin, Choline, Folic acid, Insotol, PABA, C, P (bioflavonoids) are exceted out of the body and need daily replenishing. So droppings are a rich source of the water soluble nutrients.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

I am so happy Charlie is home. My heart has been heavy for you and them since I logged on and read the bad news of their escape. I have been praying for their safe return and for you too... Now we need to pray Jasper home too...


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm just wondering, and I may have missed this...but did you look Charlie over to make sure no mites/bugs were picked up? made a vet appt yet?? i would just be careful about putting him with the others if he did pick something up, because if he was bitten by something, he might transfer it to the others. Call me paranoid, i am...i'd just be careful.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear you got Charlie back. I hope he is doing better now with lots of food and love. Jasper is still in my prayers and I hope you find him as well.


----------



## lineola (Jul 20, 2009)

It was so wonderful to read the news when I logged in this afternoon! Clever Charlie. Don't kill him with kindness now! 

I saw your post and photo on the 911ParrotAlert list. It's a very informative post.

I'll keep praying you find your Jasper...

Maddie


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

Congratulations Renae on getting Charlie back  Hopefully Jasper will show up soon. I've had 2 lovebirds escape, never to be seen again so I know what it's like and I feel for you, it's a terrible feeling and you just feel so lost and helpless.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Thanks for all that information srtiels. I haven't seen him eating poop yet, but he does have runny poop.  

I've checked him over and he's fine, I think the chunk is from banging into something because there's no sign of blood and I think it'd have been a lot worse if he was attacked. 

He's alright now, still a bit weak and sleeping a lot, but that's expected. I was told not to put Charlie outside today, but Keiko, the budgies and 6 of the 'tiels are outside.. hopefully Jasper will make his way down today.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i only just saw this thread as i havent been on....im sure uve had a terrible few days and still going....im so glad u found charlie tho...im sure he will be fine in a few weeks.....it would have been very stressful!! now im not trying to lecture u or anything but if ur gonna put the birds outside even in a cage...u really should trim wings! i understand the situation tho....ive lost a budgie that way when i was young...its just a suggestion to make ur birds safe and stop this horrible situation...i hope u understand im suggesting this because i care about u and ur birdies!


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Im so happy for you Solace, I was definately tearing up when I read that you had Charlie home safe. :blink:
Fingers crossed for Jaspers safe return also... xx


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was thinking about clipping them.. but I have all the doors tied so it won't happen again, though I do get what you mean, if clipped they won't be able to get as far.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Be careful if you do clip however Solace. My little boy got out and because he couldn't fly I think a cat found him. (I found feathers later ) 

And I am so, so happy you got him back.  One to go!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i would definately clip...in that situation u definately would have been able to catch them...definately charlie anyway...the thing is once scared they try to go as high as possible.....if they just drop back down u can grab them again...id say cassies circumstances were different...if they get out while ur there and see them...i dont forsee any real problems catching a clipped bird...but its up to u of course....tying the doors was definately a great move....im just so glad baby charlie came home....crossing everything i have for jasper too!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Solace. said:


> We have him!     OMG I am ever SO happy!
> 
> He went out into the bush and then he came back and sat on a big tree right at the top in our backyard. He sat there for a bit and then flew right down to a tree on a very low branch (a branch we could reach) mum showed him food and he ignored it and flew right onto the girls cage!
> 
> ...


That is great news, lets hope Jasper is still close by!
As for clipping, well as you say he 'flew' back, he would not of been able if he were clipped.
If you love them I am sure they feel the same way about you.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

There's lots of dogs, cats, other huge birds around. As well as our 5 Turkeys, but most of the time they're more scared of the birds then the birds are of them.

I'm gonna debate on it for a bit. I would have to ask mums boyfriend to clip them if I were to.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

My opinion in my own case is, yes, I take mine outside to sun in a cage. I have all entrances q clipped, I am even paranoid enough to tie where the cage panels are joined on the cage but no, I won't clip as they love their flight, the indoor environment is safe, they fly, navigate and land well and hubby has locked doors to contend with, with me putting birds away before he enters.
If they did escape which would be impossible in the outside cage my feelings are mixed. Yes they could get away better but also they could hopefully fly from danger that they could not do clipped. We have hawks, butcher birds and feral cats on the farm here.

The other side is the situation with my son and his mobility. His bird is clipped so that as he lives in a town if the bird escaped he would have a better chance of catching him. His last escapee adapted to the wild five years ago (unclipped) The one before that was never seen again (unclipped) (both accidents with a door that blew open, bad latch which he did not fix till I did AND installed a motel like safety chain on the screen door which yes, he uses) I fully support him in clipping his bird. It is only a decision you can make and it is a hard one. Hugs.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i guess my point is he wouldnt have got away in the first place if he werent clipped....they cant get the lift to get too far away...but thats just my feelings on the subject.....i feel its a 100% safer to have the clipped to prevent the escape....if they cant get away u dont have to worry about how they will get back!! i dunno...maybe my logic is biased!! whatever u do im sure u will be alot more paranoid about them being outside anyway...its sad but sometimes these things happen to show us we need to change how we do things! anyway im not gonna list the reasons i think its safer to clip...let me know if u have any questions about it tho...im happy to enlighten! but the most important thing is that they grow back! u could try it and see how it works....i think clipped or unclipped its about the same amount of danger once loose in the wild....its just theres less chance of them getting loose in the wild if they are clipped...okay okay i know i said i wasnt gonna say anymore lol....as u can tell im rather passionate about it! i dont want u to ever have to go through this again...thats 3 times....maybe its a sign


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

kimmikefids said:


> i guess my point is he wouldnt have got away in the first place if he werent clipped....they cant get the lift to get too far away...but thats just my feelings on the subject.....i feel its a 100% safer to have the clipped to prevent the escape....if they cant get away u dont have to worry about how they will get back!! i dunno...maybe my logic is biased!! whatever u do im sure u will be alot more paranoid about them being outside anyway...its sad but sometimes these things happen to show us we need to change how we do things! anyway im not gonna list the reasons i think its safer to clip...let me know if u have any questions about it tho...im happy to enlighten! but the most important thing is that they grow back! u could try it and see how it works....i think clipped or unclipped its about the same amount of danger once loose in the wild....its just theres less chance of them getting loose in the wild if they are clipped...okay okay i know i said i wasnt gonna say anymore lol....as u can tell im rather passionate about it! i dont want u to ever have to go through this again...thats 3 times....maybe its a sign


Please read these links.
http://www.indonesian-parrot-project.org/Library/pam2.html
This gives good Non Biased reasoning. With some very good facts.
http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/clip.html
http://onafricanwings.com/clipping.htm

I feel this thread is not the place to debate clipping. But could not let it pass.

Sorry Solace!
Keep hanging in there, we all make mistakes and accidents do happen. I know if it happened to me I would be as cut up about, it as you are.
I trust Charlie recovers from his outside experience and maybe not so keen if he gets the chance again. Make as much noise localy to keep the locals looking and lets hope Jasper turns up.
There must be good reason Charlie came home lets hope Jasper feels the same!


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

It is very well known that even clipped birds get a puff of wind and can get away. Some people have been very surprised that this happens when they are complacent enough to take a clipped but untethered bird out and about with them. They felt that wing clipping prevented this. Good clips allow low flight and safety in gliding to the ground.

Any more news on Jasper??


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Di_dee1 said:


> It is very well known that even clipped birds get a puff of wind and can get away. Some people have been very surprised that this happens when they are complacent enough to take a clipped but untethered bird out and about with them. They felt that wing clipping prevented this. Good clips allow low flight and safety in gliding to the ground.
> 
> Any more news on Jasper??


That's right. That's what happened to mine. He was clipped but managed to get enough lift to get over the fence and I couldn't find where he was hiding. I'm assuming he couldn't get away from a cat.  Mine are both fully flighted and they have a great time zipping around the house. But with that, I'm also constantly worried about them slipping out a door if I go in or out whilst they are trying to get to me no matter how careful I am. It's a personal decision for each circumstance I guess.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Cassie said:


> That's right. That's what happened to mine. He was clipped but managed to get enough lift to get over the fence and I couldn't find where he was hiding. I'm assuming he couldn't get away from a cat.  Mine are both fully flighted and they have a great time zipping around the house. But with that, I'm also constantly worried about them slipping out a door if I go in or out whilst they are trying to get to me no matter how careful I am. It's a personal decision for each circumstance I guess.


Oh... to clarify, I didn't take him outside. I would never risk that, clipped or not clipped. Mine managed to get out a door my flatmate left partially open.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

No updates on Jasper. (doesn't mean I'm giving up!)

But.. Theo escaped today. Wonderful eh? I found out what they are doing, their little 'plan'. I did tie the doors up, but what I used was stupid and they chewed through it. I was about to bring the girls inside and Theo was right in front of me out of the cage so I grabbed her and put her back in and brought them back inside. It was SO lucky that I was there, and that I grabbed her so fast the way I did.

I've decided not to clip. They will be getting their new cage in a few days and it'll be impossible for them to escape out of it. (there's safety locks) So I'm gonna leave them un-clipped.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad to hear Charlie is home, and I hope Jasper comes soon! 
Also, that was much luck you got Theo, so glad to hear it!

My mom's friends Cockatiel flew away last week, but I find it all their fault as they brought it outside unclipped on their shoulder, but they found it, thankfully.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow. I think it may be time for stainless steel q links in any suspect non locking cages if they go outside, I get them $1 each from the parrot shop and they can not be chewed through.

The old cage I had too ( a really good one I gave to my son, has sliding locking door locks...avi one) I also tied as a fail safe in case it was knocked over.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I haven't got any money to get q links. 

I have rope hanging around that I need find tonight.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Rope is good too


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

at the end of the day its ur decision solace and u should do whats best for u and ur birds...i hope u realise i wasnt trying to start a discussion...just trying tohelp by making the suggestion since uve lost 3 birds this way....my only concern was the birds safety and the fact i didnt want u to have to go through it again...i know how heartbreaking it is and how guilty i felt afterwards if there was something i could have done to prevent it...im not concerned what other ppl think about me suggesting it....so long as utook the suggestion the way it was meant....out of concern for u and ur flock!!.....it sounds like the new cage will solve the problem tho.....still crossing my fingers for jasper to find is way home


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I understand Kim. 

Just know that no one here made me choose to not clip them, I decided it upon myself, because they are getting a new cage and there's no way of them opening little doors since there's not going to be any on the new cage!

I'm wanting them to keep their flight feathers for awhile, it's been a long time since any of them have been clipped and my room (the only room they can have 'out time' in) is not very big so I want to let them fly around as much as possible.

I know you're looking out for myself and the birds, and because of my stupid mistake I still have one 'tiel missing. But if I were to clip them, I'm just scared that it'll only make things worse (even though it makes it safer) because there's so many dogs in peoples backyards, and there's quite a few cats that wander in both blocks of land on either side of my house. 

Thanks Kim, you're a really lovely person and it's obvious how much you care about birdies/peoples flock. You know I'd never have anything against any of your suggestions because you're always looking out for people and their flock.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

thnak you Solace im glad you realise that!! i was a little worried by the reactions and i thought oh maybe solace thinks im being a *****!!  i understand ur reasoning and it has also opened my eyes to teh dangers of clipping birds as well...but for me its something i still choose to do...i will just again be even more careful! i think the risk is prolly pretty similar once they get loose.....and just so u know i dont think it was something stupid u did....how were u spose to know u had little houdinis! i have no doubt u are going through enough of ur own punishment to need anyone else to make u feel bad....we all do things others would disapprove of...i just know how much u love those birdies and like me...ud do anything for them! i see it every day i open one of ur threads! i really appreciate ur kind words too...it really made me smile to know that you see that in me even just through typing! its kinda sad but i feel like the peoples birds on here i know well...like urs...are like part of my extended flock....my little birdie nieces and nephews lol...my heart was in my throat when i read this thread and the relief when u found charlie...oh man....i went out and kissed my little angels and told them they were very pretty pretty boys ....so im glad u understood why i suggested it...and like i said....its gotta be the best decision for u and ur birdies...and i understand the concern of a clip bird getting loose too .....how is charlie by the way??


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oi, don't be silly, I'd never think you're a *****. No such reason to. 

Everyone has different opinions on clipping, it'll never be a 'we all agree to do it' or 'we all agree to not do it' a lot of the time it can turn into this HUGE deabte. I think people should look up things for theirselves and then decide, no one can go against someone that's clipped their birds wings, because in the end, you're doing what YOU think is best for your birds, and even if you don't clip them, you have to be extra careful. I would always recommend to any new owners to clip.. only because they're new to the whole bird owning and there's always a 90% chance that if a door is open... there goes the bird.

You're welcome, what I think about you definitely won't change. There's a few people here that I feel pretty close to, more like a little family.  It's exactly that, like an extended flock, haha. I don't think it's sad at all, it's good to see people get along so well that they are like an extended family.

LOL! that is cute. I wanted to cuddle Charlie so much.. but then he had that look in his eye.. "I'm too tired for cuddles, leave me alone". It brought a tear to my eye when he was put into the cage again after 3 days - he sat on the food dish eating, but then he fell asleep, the poor baby wanted to eat but he wanted to sleep so badly too.  It's my fault though, I should have known before to tie all the doors up so they couldn't escape. 

Charlie's doing alright, he's getting there slowly. He's still weak, but I'm doing everything to get his energy boosted up. I actually put him outside for 10 mins today, he got some sun, but I didn't want to leave him out there too long. I really don't know what else to do. I woke up this morning thinking 'what happens if I uncover him and he's passed' and 'what if there's one night he totally gives up'. Mum and myself are still in shock that he lasted the 3 days, at night it's SO cold that we have to wear 2 jumpers and a jacket when we go outside, how did the poor little thing survive with no food, water and the coldness. I'm totally gobsmacked.

The day we got him back is a day I'm never going to forget!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm so happy for you that charlie has returned  
& I really hope that Jasper comes home aswell, don't give up hope. Best of Luck


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah  Iam so happy that Charlie is home  Come on Jasper, it's time to come home


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Good to hear that Charlie is back Hope that Jasper is okay, where ever he is. Sometimes strange things can happen when birds fly away. My friend's mother in law had an amazon, one day she walked out of the house and forgot that the bird was on her shoulder and the bird flew away. They put an ad in the paper and someone called them that their neighbor got the bird out of a tree. However when they went to get their bird the neighbor said that no such thing has happened. They called the police but were told that unless the bird has a microchip there is nothing they can do. Six months later they got a call from this person who now told them that yes, they do have their parrot but no longer want it, if they want it back they have to pay them for the cage that they bought for the bird. People are crazy!


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Kim, Just for the record I did not think you were a ***** either. Hugs.

COME ON HOME JASPER!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mika said:


> Good to hear that Charlie is back Hope that Jasper is okay, where ever he is. Sometimes strange things can happen when birds fly away. My friend's mother in law had an amazon, one day she walked out of the house and forgot that the bird was on her shoulder and the bird flew away. They put an ad in the paper and someone called them that their neighbor got the bird out of a tree. However when they went to get their bird the neighbor said that no such thing has happened. They called the police but were told that unless the bird has a microchip there is nothing they can do. Six months later they got a call from this person who now told them that yes, they do have their parrot but no longer want it, if they want it back they have to pay them for the cage that they bought for the bird. People are crazy!


That's pathetic. Having to pay for your OWN bird, the bird you payed for in the first place. 

And no one asked them to buy a cage, so what the?  Did they end up getting the bird back after all that?


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry for the super late reply, just wanted to say:

A belated sorry your two gorgeous tiels escaped.. my heart goes out to you. Hope Jasper comes home soon too.

And

Yipppeeeeeeee for finding Charlie


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's all good, lol. Thank you! :flowers:


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mika said:


> Good to hear that Charlie is back Hope that Jasper is okay, where ever he is. Sometimes strange things can happen when birds fly away. My friend's mother in law had an amazon, one day she walked out of the house and forgot that the bird was on her shoulder and the bird flew away. They put an ad in the paper and someone called them that their neighbor got the bird out of a tree. However when they went to get their bird the neighbor said that no such thing has happened. They called the police but were told that unless the bird has a microchip there is nothing they can do. Six months later they got a call from this person who now told them that yes, they do have their parrot but no longer want it, if they want it back they have to pay them for the cage that they bought for the bird. People are crazy!


That is when if they left a voice mail you call the cops. or attempt to trick them into leaving a voice mail with that info and then call the cops. Cause people are just so crazy.


----------



## 11bryces (May 24, 2009)

i hope jasper is still alive and that he found some way to get some food or water .... have you check on the gardens of your neightbour hood ?? maybe someone found him far away from where you live and took him or stole him ...

im srry to be negative... how many days has t been now ???? i hope he will come back  good luck


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, I've walked the streets already, put flyers up, ads on sites.

It's been 5 days now. So I'd say someone's got him because we'd have him back by now.


----------

